# New Camera! Finally! -- I'm Impressed, ACT III.



## Ysarex (Mar 26, 2018)

It's been raining and raining and it's going to keep raining and as a gardener I dare not complain but I haven't gotten out much with my new camera. Here's a shot at mid focal range on the zoom. The lens is very sharp and delivers a nice image apart from the problem I noted in my first post. At full res I can read the registration tag on the license plate.

Joe

Oops -- forgot to mention what camera: Canon G7x mkii.


----------

